# Alaska 072005



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

I got a new digital camera before I went fishing in Alaska this year. 1500 pictures later, here are a few of the better ones.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

*More*

And a few more


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

And the last for today


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Simply Awesome ! I have got to get there


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I spent time there in '66-'69. I sure do miss it. Those pictures bring back good memories.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful pics.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

I'm longing to be there too. thanks for sharing


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great pics. Thanks for sharing them with us. What kinda camera did you get?


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

Alaska just keeps me going back every year. This year I took my girlfriend with me. When we first got to Anchorage, she was saying things like, "It sure is a long flight" and "Its so far". By the second day she was saying things like,"If we ever come back". By the fourth day, it was "When we come back". Needless to say, by the end of the trip it was, "Next year, we are coming near the end of July and staying longer than 10 days".

I shot these with a Cannon EOS 20D digital SLR. With most of them I used a 75-300mm image stabilized Cannon zoom lens. A couple were shot with an Olympus C7000.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*Beautiful pics Frank*

I like the ones with the fog on the water. What were the guys in the boats fishing for? It seems like there were a lot of boats out there.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

We were fishing for King Salmon on the Kenai River. The conditions there are usually pretty crowded when the Kings are running. Amazingly though, the guides hold up their big dip nets when a fish is on. Everyone close by reels up and gives them room. It all works because everyone is either drifting down river or using their motor to just hover in one spot. You can hear the cell phones ringing when ever someone hooks a fish and when it gets slow and the fish are in an other part of the river the phones ring and everyone goes to where they are biting. It is fun to do once, but I would rather fish for the kings offshore. The meat is better on a fish from salt water and it is much less crowded.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

One of these days..........


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Did you go Halibut fishing at all. I went to Alaska about 4 years ago we fished the kenai for kings and Cohos. It was a blast. I personally liked Halibut fishing better. Just the thought of a Monster fish that looks like the granddaddy of all flounder gets me excited.


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

You mean like these. I have threatened many a times to ship back a 40-50 lb Halibutt and then put him in an ice chest. Next I would go to Matagorda and anchor near the swing bridge. When ever anyone would go by and ask if I was having any luck, I would lift him out of the ice chest. I can just imagine the look on their faces. A 50 lb Butt is about the size of the three hanging. They were all between 50-55 lbs


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Nice pics, frank ... Alaska is just too awesome for words.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice, I've got to go there.


----------

